# Mk III Combat Boot Question



## snave (21 Oct 2006)

I have a simple question about the MK III boots. are they ALL steele shanked?? ???


----------



## once a gunner (25 Oct 2006)

I don't think so.....only those ones with little green tags are steel toe....or the old work dress/ DEU boots


----------



## Big Foot (25 Oct 2006)

No, they are not steel shanked. Unless you see a CSA green triangle on them, they are not safety boots.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Oct 2006)

I heard they may have cardboard in them. Well that is what rumor control says. Beats me.


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

steel shank is not steel toed or steel caped.
The shank sits between the leather upper and the rubber sole.

and yes, there is a steel shank


----------

